# Taylor 1470 Replacement Probes



## qingonsi (Jul 22, 2009)

I bought 2 of the Taylor 1470s a few weeks ago and I think I've busted both probes after only a few smokes. Is it worth getting a few replacement probes at $7 a pop plus shipping, or are there better therms i should be investing in? 

Or should I call Taylor and try and get freebies?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks in advance for the advice!

-Vinny


----------



## ddave (Jul 23, 2009)

I have 2 1470s and have used them a little over a year.  Had to replace one probe due to a broken wire.

I think they are worth buying probes for.

Dave


----------



## deltadude (Jul 23, 2009)

The 1470 probes are $5 direct from the factory in New Mexico

Taylor Precision Products
Salter Housewares

2220 Entrada del Sol
Las Cruces, NM 88001
Telephone - 800-289-0944
Fax - 575-526-4347

$5 per probe plus $5 for freight.
So Order like 3 or 4 the freight is still $5.
(You can use one or two probes in two different meats, and one probe to monitor smoker temp, just swap the leads.

Send Check or Money Order with note saying 
Probe replacement.

The 1470NRP is used with the newer model 1470 that uses two batteries. 

The 1470RP is used with the older model 1470 that uses a single battery. 

I will be ordering 4 probes tomorrow.  I have two 1470s.


----------



## qingonsi (Jul 23, 2009)

Awesome info Delta! Thanks for sharing. Thats the plan I had, buying multiple probes and just plugging in the one I want the temp on each time I need to check a different piece of meat.

PS - love the pic in your signature!


----------



## polishmeat (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry to ressurect this thread, but I think it's worthwile for anyone that's looking around for replacements. I just talked to customer service, and the $5 bucks per probe now incluces shipping and handling, so 3 probes will cost you a total of $15. Can't beat that anywhere else. Still will need to send check/money order, as they don't take credit cards.

Taylor Precision Products
2220 Entrada del Sol Suite A
Las Cruces, NM 88001
Telephone - 800-289-0944
Fax - 575-526-4347

Send Check or Money Order to "Taylor Precision Products" with note saying "Probe replacement". Also, include product number:

The 1470NRP is used with the newer model 1470 that uses two batteries. 

The 1470RP is used with the older model 1470 that uses a single battery.


----------



## pepeskitty (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry I haven't seen this before but if you have a Taylor they will replace it if you call them.  At least they did mine.  Just call them up and they will send out a new one.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just called the Canadian distributor. Basically if you email them with your address & model number, they will send you a new probe. Apparently in Canada there is a 5yr warranty on them.


----------

